# Does the ball screw onto the L hitch??



## JimRumbaugh (Apr 16, 2012)

I got a ball and hitch to attach my sulky to my model L.

The ball does not want to go through the hole in the rear bracket. I thought the ball was held in place by nuts, or is there supose to be threads in that hole on the rear bracket that you thread the ball through???? If so, they seem very worn away.

Jim Rumbaugh


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Jim,

I think that the ball is usually threaded into the hitch but it also depends on the hitch. 

Normally two jam nuts are included with the ball.

Some of the hitch balls have a hex hole at the ball end for an hex/allen wrench.

I think the threads are a standard NF thread so a common tap should work fine when cleaning up the threads in the hitch.

In general there are no special threads (NS or National Special) used on the Gravely tractors.


----------



## JimRumbaugh (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Richard,

My used ball came with no nuts, but I purchased 2, and a lockwasher at the local hardware store. I will see about getting a tap to thread through the hitch's hole. I think I see faint threads, but I don't FEEL any threads. So either they are faded, worn, clogged over with dirt, or not there. I will find a way to make it work.

I consider this question answered.

Thanks
Jim Rumbaugh


----------

